# Stalling getting fit... AGAIN



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This time a wee baby monster!! Yes I'm going to be a Mummy!! 

I've been going to the gym and eating healthy but couldn't understand why my boobs were getting bigger and waistline expanding... 

So my question is has anyone wife or partner continued dieting through pregnancy? I would like to try loose another stone before the wee one arrives but only if it's safe. I've asked my gp but you know what they are like, so wanted to hear first hand experiences. 

Thanks
Jenny


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations first!

There is a girl in my gym who is pregnant so doesn't go mad but is still keeping active.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

H thank you  we are both over the moon with our news! 

Awesome I was considering carrying on doing Zumba so when I get back to Aberdeen I'm going to speak to my gym.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats Jen

I'd think that something low impact would be better like swimming


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Will_G said:


> Congrats Jen
> 
> I'd think that something low impact would be better like swimming


Spot on - listen to your body it will keep you right but above all dont overdo it.

Enjoy your pregnancy and give your body everything it asks for - nothing more important than a healthy baby and mummy :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My other half started going to weight watchers when she was pregnant and from memory she kept losing weight through out her pregnancy. She never went to the gym just changed her diet (cutout takeaway food ate more homemade food).

She is still on the weight watchers diet when she started she was size 18/20 now she has dropped to a 12/14


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

exciting news, congrats Jen..

is Ross excited?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations.
I've never had kiddies but I know folk that have been really active throughout their pregnancies. As above, listen to your body. 
I knew a girl I worked with who loved running and ran a lot, tho not so much towards the end. After baby came she took her running too in the pram. That baby will be able to sleep through anything
Plus you're eating for 2 now so continue to eat what you would but a little more.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations 

My friend went swimming a lot throughout her pregnancies.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations! Speak to a nutritionist or another professional about you food, please don't diet, follow the latest celebrity fad or listen to anyone who is part of a dieting cult. You need to maintain a balance of healthy foods to make your baby and your body cope with the stresses put on it.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> is Ross excited?


as in Ross from on here?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No no my partner isn't on detailing world. He has met a few from Aberdeen area thou. 

He is if it's possible more excited than me! I havent made it public knowledge on my fb page yet as Ross's mum is on holiday just now and we want her to find out from us. 

The problem I have is I have no appetite which in turn is making me knackered but I've never been good at eating. I eat enough for a sparrow lol! 

I just hate that my boobs are even bigger! It's driving me nuts haha! 

Thanks for all the lovely words


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Jen.
My wife went to the gym throughout both her pregnancies Jen, you'll be fine as long as you don't go mad. Speak to the gym to inform them that you're pregnant though as it may affect their insurance.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

As Tony said, please try not to diet just eat sensibly, you are both the priority now and need all that nutrition and goodness even more so at each stage, you are a team now, how many weeks are you. 

Try to eat what you like, when you can.

Congratulations, John Tht.


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations Jen!

I'm 5 and half a months pregnant and I'll be honest as much as you don't want to eat more, your body tells you that it needs it and you feel ill if you don't respond.

I've been through a period where I have felt like just an eating machine. I've obviously stopped machine polishing more under pressure from my partner than really wanting too, but kept active by walking and swimming. 

I know probably most of the men would say they enjoy seeing the bigger boobs but I'm another for not enjoying that part lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually don't know how many weeks yet as I wanted to see the midwife in Aberdeen, and with me being in Edinburgh at the moment I've had to make an appointment for a scan but doctors think about 14weeks so far judging from symptoms etc. 

I shall find out more on the 21st of sept


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Got to admit I've been a wee piggy today! Ended up going to buy ice poles so if I am peckish I can suck on a pole haha! 

I seem to have developed a want for tomatoes, grapes and plums!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> as in Ross from on here?


I never knew I was going out with Jen :doublesho:lol:


----------

